# How to delete PM's?



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Can't see an option on how to delete Pm's anymore


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Have to go into each convo and delete them. My box was like at 300% so just used the delete all facility. Didn't really want to get rid of them all but was going to be too painful to do them one by one.


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Why are we allowed so few pms? I have 167 but you can only store 50? And it's such a hassle to delete one by one, this needs a change


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Why are we allowed so few pms? I have 167 but you can only store 50? And it's such a hassle to delete one by one, this needs a change


The system is different now... it's not 50 messages, it's 50 conversations. So yeah, a ball-ache with old messages as they can't be merged into conversations, but going forward I think it's a much better system... more like whatsapp or facebook messenger.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Why are we allowed so few pms? I have 167 but you can only store 50? And it's such a hassle to delete one by one, this needs a change


It increases to 100 for Gold Members and you aren't that far off 

That said, like all of these limits, many are defaults. If you want them changed please start a Poll and popular changes will be implemented,


----------

